# hand made leather knife sheath



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads i made this the other day its a hand made leather knife sheath with a basket weave stamp on it it will fit most medium sized knives

hand sewn hand stamped 100% hand made


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice. This is something i would like to try in the future. Leather is such an awesome material, to know how to make things like this with it rocks.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very good work.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> very nice. This is something i would like to try in the future. Leather is such an awesome material, to know how to make things like this with it rocks.


thank you


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Very good work.


cheers budd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it. Wish I had that skill.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Neat & Pro work!


----------

